# Re-Clothing the Headlining



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thinking about a change on the inside? Well here's a nice quick, cheap mod.

Well then, after almost 2 months of waiting for material, I managed to get some Leather Effect fabric today, and re-covered my headlining.

Materials you will need are:
Fabic (2 Meters in your choice of material) (cost me £5 per meter) - *£10*
Spray Glue (available from Wilkinsons) - *£4.69*
Scissors
Screwdrivers (Posi & Flat)

Firstly, remove the grab handles, sun visors, interior light and interior sensor (if you have on). Pull all of the pillars so that the become loose, and remove 6 studs holding the lining in place (2 at the back, and 2 on either near the B pillars). Then climb in the boot (I had no seats in), and get a 2nd person to stand at the back of the car, and feed the roof lining to them, being careful not to bend it.

Next, find a nice, large clean area to do your work! lay down the headlining, and drop the material over it, and spread it out evenly. Remember to push the material into the contours of the headlining to get a better idea.










Spray a small area at a time. Spray both the headlining and the fabric, and leave for 30seconds or so. I started at the rear, and did a corner first. Pull the material fairly tight, and remeber to smooth out the fabric with your hand. The do the other corner.

After they were done, I rolled the material back (from the front to the rear where I started gluing). I then sprayed the entire width of the lining, about 3 deep inch at a time, then pull the fabric back over in place (2nd pair of hand my help). Remember to smooth out the material. Keep repeating this process untill you get to the end.

Then flip the headlining over, and trim the excess, leaving about 2 inch to tack over the back. Then cut out the holes for the light and sensor, and punch the 6 holes back in for the studs. Leaving this:










Some bits may come unstuck, the glue should stay "wet" for about 15 mins, so just double check the corners and contours. Once happy, just fit it back in, using the reverse process to taking it out.










Fitted:




























Time took: approx 30-45 mins


----------



## richipro (Jul 16, 2010)

Will any material do or does it need to have some strech in it....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks pretty good matt, unfortunately mine is made of poly carb and is see through so don't see me doing this anytime soon  are you tempted to do all the plastic coverings on the pillars and the sun blinds at all to match?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks good would it be easy enough to work with to cover the pillars and sun visors?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I imagine pillars etc would be just as "easy". Yes, the material would need a little stretch in it!

Not doing anything else in mine, it would make it too black and dark. The cream pillars, sun visors etc break it up a little, and keeps some "colour" inside the car


----------

